
Go and SQLite: when database/sql chafes - stablemap
https://crawshaw.io/blog/go-and-sqlite
======
djhaskin987
It's exciting for me, if only to see a pure golang implementation. I never
tried using database/sql but all the drivers use CGO and so I didn't want to
have to wade through building my code with any of them.

